# Milwaukee Area - twice this week!



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Rock Star will be gracing our fine city this weekend Thu-Sat, LETS HERF!!!

Friday, Feb 3, from 3ish to whenever at Club Havana downtown.

Saturday, Feb 4, from about noon to 6pm at Lake Country Cigars in Delafield.

Come when you can & stay as long as you like.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Im good for Saturday....as long as I wake up in time from the Nickleback concert the night before


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

backwoods said:


> Im good for Saturday....as long as I wake up in time from the Nickleback concert the night before


Biotch you better be there.:r


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

bump

Tomorrow's almost here!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

RenoB said:


> bump
> 
> Tomorrow's almost here!


Did you recieve our...stuff....yet?


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

backwoods said:


> Did you recieve our...stuff....yet?


Yep, got it in hand. Will bring it with me Saturday.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

What stuff?


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> What stuff?


hehehe


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

:r :r :r


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Dang, got home from today's herf and found my wiife in bed with Lowland Louie:bx She said he doeesn't have ANY bad habits ie smelling like cigars, kicking the dog or taking up the whole bed. Guess that leaves more time for herfing!



Great time today guys, thanks.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Yup...definately had a great time. It was nice to meet another newbie Decesaro. 

I don't know if it was the lack of sleep from going to the Nickleback concert the night before, the 2 beers I drank, or me being a complete wuss, but that joyita knocked me for a loop:w . 



Hey Rob....you and Fred musta stayed out a little too long if your wife had time to replace you


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

RenoB said:


> Dang, got home from today's herf and found my wiife in bed with Lowland Louie


uh, oh! she said that was lowland louie!!!

umm, well i, uh.... never mind.


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

It was really great meeting you guys. I had alot of fun I wish I could stayed longer but the queen had spoken and I dont like to tick off the queen . 
Well I probably would be in better shape if I would have stayed back at LCC ,man those madison folks sure know how to party :al its almost noon and I havent even got off the bed yet. Lucky me I get to go listen to a gym full of band instruments, oh boy this is going to be a long day. u 

Also thanks Donweb for the treat Im sure Ill enjoy it .  

If any of you guys get some extra time could you pm me a list of must try smokes.
Thanks guys


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Had a great time guys as usual. Good to meet Chris and Tony..Thanks again for the Hosting Rob and Al.


----------

